# Overclocking Benefits?



## rm57 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was a little curious as to what are the real benefits of OCing a machine. Is there a huge difference in before and after performance for things like games and programs? I always see people like to OC their gaming machines, but I've never really thought it to be worthwhile. If you guys have any examples please list them because I'm interested in whether or not I should OC my next PC, which I'm thinking of building in the next few months.


----------



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, all I can say that overclocking has it's own pros and cons. The benefits are improved PC performance, which saves money from buying a new PC. A user can also overclock a Pentium4 into beating the performance made by a Core2Duo. However, doing this will heat up the PC components, shortening the lives and thus, killing them over time (manufacturers will not accept a warranty over damaged overclocked components). Also, overclocking can be very dangerous for inexperienced users; set the voltage and multiplier more than the processor can handle and this will lead to burning chips. If you plan to give it a shot, change the settings little by little to avoid a fiery ending.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

if done correctly and with the correct cooling upgrades overclocking can provide 'free' performance. i've pulled off a 50% boost in system speed, for about 90$ in upgraded cooling, so my 500$ machine is performing like a 1000-1200$ machine.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I buy high-end parts and see how far i can push them.
The most common reason why anyone wants to overclock is to mainly get their games fps just that little higher or stable at the games max settings.
Overclocking differs on different systems (Even identical ones as no 2 hardware components are the same) you may see a drastic performance or a very slight one.
With my system on stock clock i could play Crysis on Veryhigh at about 18-30fps (1600x1280, No AA). But since ive overclocked i get now somewhere between 30-50fps.

There are a few downsides.
1) About 20c increase in CPU temp at max load. (Compared to stock clock)
2) Excess Case heat (needed more fans)
3) Some instability if i haven't got the OC just right
4) Hardware burn out (If you increase the clocks too much or too fast) 
5) GPU runs at about 80+ with the fan at 80%(but still acceptable with the 9800GX2 cards)


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

On the desktop, main performance increase is for video/audio encoding/decoding, rendering, large image editing, compression/decompression, encryption/decryption, modeling and gaming. Not much else. If you have needs for more power in these departements then overclocking is usually worthwhile with a good platform.


----------

